# Anything besides a Camelbak



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am in the market for a Hydration pack. I have been looking and like the camelbak, but am a noob and just cant justify the cost... yet.

Are there any reputable alternatives to the camelbak brand? I don't want to spend $50 just to have a leaking blatter in a few months.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I've got a Lezyne Svelte pack that I've been using for over a year. It's more cycling specific than most packs and I'm really loving it. It has lots of pockets and compartments. Some of the reviews I've seen complain about slow flow from the bite valve, but I've had no problems. Just a suggestion, you could try retrofitting a camelbak bladder into another generic(cheap) pack.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

What about one of these: Jenson link. Unbelievably cheap!


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Great find, right in my price range and the reputation/quality of Camelbak. Gonna order tonight. Thanks for your help.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

If it's not too late, I'd like to suggest you take a look at Dakine's packs. You might find one that fit you good, but the best part is they offer a life-time no-leak warranty on their bladder. If for some reason you get your bladder to leak, bring it in to their customer service and they'll get you a new one no question asked (beside filling a report form if you have to mail it if you can't make it to their office).

I crashed and went OTB and rolled on my back a few months ago. The tools in my pack and my body blew and punctured the bladder. They got me a new one and I even had the guy handed to me first hand since I was to leave town in a few days and needed a new bladder.

They treated me right and I'll buy from them again without doubt.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

I have looked at Dakine.

Right now I am between the Dakine Session, Osprey Viper 10, and Camelbak Consiarge.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Also Deuter and Vaude. I consider both to be superior to my Camelbak. Search these forums.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

beanbag said:


> Also Deuter and Vaude. I consider both to be superior to my Camelbak. Search these forums.


I love my Deuter. Well made and the pack is held away from my back, making it cooler to wear. The only problem was that I had to replace the bite valve as it was too slow for me.


----------



## dirigotrail (Aug 27, 2012)

*Hydrapak*

Hydrapak

Good quality, lots of sizes, and the folks that work for them are super nice and actually ride!


----------



## THowie (Mar 30, 2012)

I bought a hydrapak a few months ago. It's absolutely wonderful. Seemed a bit pricey in the beginning, but loved it since the beginning. It's only a few months old, but its still holding up & looking knew.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

anybody know anything about Vaude's bladder warranty? I love the pack and got it on sale for a great price but the bladder started leaking after a year of rather infrequent use.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

my vaude bladder sux anyway and I don't use it. I replaced it with a platypus which has no plastic taste.

Oh, I mean, my vaude bladder is awesome and barely used. Please buy mine off of me!


----------



## jonathan creason (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got a hydrapack. I've only used it once so far, so I can't give much of a review. I do know it leaked like crazy where the hose plugs into the bladder. Probably going to have to use some plumber's tape there to keep from getting soaked.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Geigerrig packs are fantastic and have a lifetime warranty!

Sent from my Android!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

beanbag said:


> my vaude bladder sux anyway and I don't use it. I replaced it with a platypus which has no plastic taste.
> 
> Oh, I mean, my vaude bladder is awesome and barely used. Please buy mine off of me!


yeah I could never get the plastic taste out of mine either, and I tried everything hence I wasn't really that bummed that it started leaking. But I'm having trouble finding a replacement bladder that doesn't cost nearly as much as a whole new pack on sale :madman:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

jmctav23 said:


> yeah I could never get the plastic taste out of mine either, and I tried everything hence I wasn't really that bummed that it started leaking. But I'm having trouble finding a replacement bladder that doesn't cost nearly as much as a whole new pack on sale :madman:


Dakine's bladder have a lifetime warranty against leaks... And they are pretty nice too. Check them out.


----------



## jessebs (Sep 24, 2012)

I had good luck with a high-sierra. I think it was $20. The bite valve leaked and I just called the company and got a replacement, no questions asked.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

Check out "Outdoor Products" - they have rather decent stuff for HALF the price of Osprey or Camelbak. 

To put it short, I've been using my OP hydration pack (which also carries my tubes, hiking equip, etc) for a solid 5 years and it's still going strong. Cost me $30.

I can't post links yet, but search for OUTDOOR PRODUCT RIPCORD HYDRATION PACK

It kicks ass.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have used the Camelbak Mule for 10-15 years but also have several of the 'High Sierra' models from Costco that I use when dirt biking. They are a whopping $20 each and have never been an issue. Even if they were, Costco takes anything back on returns.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

I actually ended up buying a Osprey Viper 10. I am very happy with my purchase. I actually tore the bladder a few weeks after purchasing it, snagged it taking out of the fridge. Emailed the company with some pics and a week later I had a new bladder. Definately recommend Osprey.


----------



## jchull (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like my Osprey Manta. There is a wire frame and mesh stand off to keep it about an inch from your body. It uses a Nalgene bladder, I think. The bladder is great, I left it in my truck and it froze, no leaks. Go to a shop and try them out, that's what I did and it was so much better than my Camelback was. There was a review on here a couple years ago that made me check them out. 
http://reviews.mtbr.com/osprey-manta-20-pack-review-in-liquid-blue


----------



## Zachua (Jan 21, 2008)

another vote for geigerrig! I bout their "rig" model and it rocks. the tubes have quick disconnects from the bladder and they don't leak. the bite valve doesn't leak at all and the bladder can be pressurized via a little hand pump (looks like the little black bulb the doc squeezes to pump up arm band when taking your blood pressure) so that when you bite the valve the water sprays.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

I just ordered a Dakine Session for $39 and free shipping. It uses a 70 oz. Hydrapak badder, I really like the idea of turning the badder inside out and running it through the dishwasher.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

jmctav23 said:


> yeah I could never get the plastic taste out of mine either, and I tried everything hence I wasn't really that bummed that it started leaking. But I'm having trouble finding a replacement bladder that doesn't cost nearly as much as a whole new pack on sale :madman:


I'd do like beanbag and go Platypus. I've run them for years as hydro bladders. Never refill in the field, just swap out a bottle. No taste, forever guarantee. If used hard they will eventually spring a tiny leak, so having duct tape in your kit's prudent. Of the dozen or so I bought 17 years ago (for a dif sport), I've had all of them replaced at least once under warranty. I just took three of them on the CO Tr. and would again.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone used the Fox XC Race Hydration pack? Pretty cheap at $39.95 and has a low profile. Also, anyone have a link to the Costco High Sierra packs? If they're really $20, I'd definitely pick one up.


----------



## cannondalegirl120 (Dec 2, 2012)

I think REI has their brand of a water pack that is cheaper and good. I am in the process of trying to find a hydration system that mounts to my bike. I don't like backpacks and my bike doesn't have a water bottle mount that is in a good place. I saw the handle bar clip ons which are doable but not my fav. Anyone have any suggestions? Or know any brands that offer a small pack mount for your bike? Thanks for the help!


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

cannondalegirl120 said:


> I think REI has their brand of a water pack that is cheaper and good. I am in the process of trying to find a hydration system that mounts to my bike. I don't like backpacks and my bike doesn't have a water bottle mount that is in a good place. I saw the handle bar clip ons which are doable but not my fav. Anyone have any suggestions? Or know any brands that offer a small pack mount for your bike? Thanks for the help!


Showers Pass VelEau 42 Hydration System - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

This was just brought up in another thread but the poster didn't have any first hand experience with it, nor do I. Interesting concept. It weighs about a pound and holds 42 oz and has some room for a few tools in the bag.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

cannondalegirl120 said:


> I think REI has their brand of a water pack that is cheaper and good. I am in the process of trying to find a hydration system that mounts to my bike. I don't like backpacks and my bike doesn't have a water bottle mount that is in a good place. I saw the handle bar clip ons which are doable but not my fav. Anyone have any suggestions? Or know any brands that offer a small pack mount for your bike? Thanks for the help!


I mentioned a whole line of frame mounted hydration units in anther thread but have only used your traditional camel packs. The ideas are interesting but not sure how well they work.

Here is a system that utilizes your existing bottle cage.

Speedfil F2 Aero Bottle System in Tree Fort Bikes Multi Sport Hydration (cat864)

Seat mounted bottle cage:

XLAB Delta Wing 200 Water Bottle Cage System

1-2 liter frame mount:

Hydrathon: A Multi-Purpose Water Pack For Your Bicycle


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Osprey packs are great. I use the Viper 7 - perfect size for most rides. I think folks tend to overbuy their hydration packs...I see guys with huge packs that are riding for an hour.


----------



## cannondalegirl120 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for all the great suggestions! I am checking out all the options you all posted for the best fit. I'm going to miss having a water bottle holder on my bike  ill make I work! Thanks again for the help!


----------



## avblur (Dec 5, 2004)

Osprey is awesome. They have two really cool features that I LOVE: the magnet that keeps your mouthpiece in place so it doesn't end up banging on your knee, and a cradle so that filling your hydration pack is a breeze. You can find them on sale at Backcountry.com at 50% off bringing them within your price range, and sometimes on SierraTradingPost.com I've also seen them in the REI clearance area.

The best part is their guarantee. Anything goes wrong? They replace it.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

rogerfromco said:


> Showers Pass VelEau 42 Hydration System - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available
> 
> This was just brought up in another thread but the poster didn't have any first hand experience with it, nor do I. Interesting concept. It weighs about a pound and holds 42 oz and has some room for a few tools in the bag.


I saw one of these on someone's bike and it looked very nice. I just ordered one for my wifes bike for Christmas. We shall see how it does, the reviews I've read are encouraging.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm getting a Dakine Drifter for Xmas... Will let you know how it is once I take it out for a spin. Pretty easy on the wallet and holds 100oz with some gear and tool storage.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Osprey packs are great. I use the Viper 7 - perfect size for most rides. I think folks tend to overbuy their hydration packs...I see guys with huge packs that are riding for an hour.


The reason this usually happens is because we buy one pack for all our needs - everything from a 1-hour after work loop to an overnight trek. Better to err on the larger side. These things are expensive.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

stencil said:


> The reason this usually happens is because we buy one pack for all our needs - everything from a 1-hour after work loop to an overnight trek. Better to err on the larger side. These things are expensive.


Plus, my Dakine Builder Pack holds 4 growlers. Be prepared.


----------



## soloarts (Nov 3, 2012)

I've had DaKine, Camelback and Osprey. I went to Outerbike this year and looked at some other brands too. For me, Osprey is head and shoulders above the fray in terms of user friendly design, cargo capacity, all day fit/comfort, hydration ease... everything from the magnetically held bite valve to cleaning and refilling ease... these packs are amazingly well though out. And tough. The company behind them is staffed with passionate mountain bikers and, full disclosure, I know this because I created many videos with them over the years with my production company. Great people, great men and women specific designs.


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

I had a couple dakine bladders sitting around from when I use to ski, so I went to Target and got the Coleman Revel 8. (sorry, can't post links yet)



Has plenty of room for stuff and fits nicely. Price was right too. It would make a good starter pack, and you can switch out the bladder since the one I got seemed clogged when trying to get water.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

All I know is stay away from Hydrapak. Their warranty sucks. I had a leak on my bite valve on the FIRST ride out with my brand new bladder from them. It's been 6 months and multiple emails and I have yet to see a replacement. I had a leaky bite valve once on my Camelbak, had a replacement in less than a week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

decathlon.fr 
this could be the right place


----------



## redd4573 (Apr 15, 2012)

Try a Gerber hydration Pack. I have been using one for about three yrs. Little less expensive but works well. It has proven very durable after a few wipeouts one landing flat on my back on roots and to my surpise no leaks so I am sold on the product. I bought mine at the lbs but I found this link it has lots of options

Gerber hydration pack - TheFind


----------



## NudeBiker (Dec 31, 2012)

*HAWG vs MULE*

Any thoughts on the HAWG vs MULE>
Is the a downside to the larger pack?


----------



## Trophy (Jan 10, 2013)

I just got a Rogue from amazon for about 40 bucks. Used it twice and really like is so far. Good luck.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

The mule is on sale from $100 down to $73 at REI. Not a ton off, but makes it a skosh easier in the wallet.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

100oz Fox Oasis for ~55.
BlueSkyCycling.com - Fox Oasis Hydration Pack

Ive used it for about 60 miles and love it. Quick disconnect on the pack, and the bladder works by folding it over to seal it, which makes for quick and easy filling.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I have used Camelbaks for years and they hold up well for what I put them through. I have also used the High Sierra brand from Costco. It worked great, I just changed the bladder to a Camelbak bladder since I prefer them. My daughter now uses the High Sierra. 

I currently use a mule and it is big enough for local riding and for long day trips I bust out the old Transalp. It is huge but it can carry everything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I'm getting a Dakine Drifter for Xmas... Will let you know how it is once I take it out for a spin. Pretty easy on the wallet and holds 100oz with some gear and tool storage.


EDIT - I THOUGHT I was getting a Drafter for xmas. I ended up getting the Mule, which is an awesome pack. It's super comfortable, holds 100oz, and fits a TON of gear. I keep walking around my house and picking things up going "I don't really NEED this in my pack, but it couldn't hurt to have and it fits." Rain jacket, tools, spares, candy, wipes, towel, snacks, etc...


----------



## Irish Lad (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a much discussed subject and just like the Ford, Chevy, Dodge question it comes down to what you like.. There are a lot of good packs out there. I have been happy with my Dakine Drafter and Nomad.


----------



## soloarts (Nov 3, 2012)

*ch-ch-ch-changes...*



Irish Lad said:


> This is a much discussed subject and just like the Ford, Chevy, Dodge question it comes down to what you like.. There are a lot of good packs out there. I have been happy with my Dakine Drafter and Nomad.


I agree that this is much discussed, but with good reason: things change, but people get stuck with what they like sometimes. And by stuck I mean happy rather than complacent. If we've got a hydration unit that we like, that's great. And we like to feel good about our decision in the face of market changes and the mods that make some newer pack designs desirable. So, I'd just like to chime in once again to say that I appreciate all the comments posted here. Things change, and when I'm in the market for something I'm glad I can come here for advice. 
Cheers!


----------



## Vampir (Mar 15, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Osprey packs are great. I use the Viper 7 - perfect size for most rides. I think folks tend to overbuy their hydration packs...I see guys with huge packs that are riding for an hour.


I too use and love the Viper 7. Its a big improvement over other hydration packs I've had in the past. It has 70 oz capacity with a little pouch big enough to carry a spare tube and a couple of small tools. (I rarely fill it all the up.)


----------



## n64kps (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a long term investment for the future so consider your purchase choice wisely. CamelBak is the leader in hydration packs and for good reason...just my .02


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

The Fox unit I posted earlier is still going on great. Its basically a rebadged hydrapak.

My gf just got a Lobo(I know its a camelbak, but deals can be found) for 45 or so shipped off of chainlove.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> Showers Pass VelEau 42 Hydration System - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available
> 
> This was just brought up in another thread but the poster didn't have any first hand experience with it, nor do I. Interesting concept. It weighs about a pound and holds 42 oz and has some room for a few tools in the bag.


I got one this week.
I went for a good rough ride today.
I carried a bottle in my cage in case I needed more water.(didn't need any)
The bag was stable and didn't notice it was even there.
The bite valve sucks so I used my Camelbak one.
It does take a little time getting the hose routed properly and cut to the right length.
I can only put my leatherman, keys and chain link in the pack.
To empty it I took the bite valve out and hung the bike front down instead of taking it apart.
For me this was a GREAT investment (Amazon)
I may be buying another for GFs road bike since neither of us like packs and bottles.
If anyone in the Phoenix area want to see it in action just let me know.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I went with the Ultimate Direction Grind 12. It's a biggee... But I want to be able to carry enough for more than the quick trips I usually take. (I'm a Clydesdale and not a weight weanie) carry spare tube, tire and shock pump (spot for two pumps) multi tool, tire levers..... Lots of extra room. They have waist strap with pockets, shoulder straps have pockets for energy gel packs... Was looking for a USA company which isn't made in china. Their packs are well made and while not made in USA the Philippines is acceptable for me. Bought a used mule and it was smaller than I wanted and made in china. 

Everyone has different wants and needs, this one met mine nicely. Stays put and weight is low. 100oz bladder.. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Icarus_Rising (Aug 31, 2013)

I like my Koppen Fieren bag. Get it at Dick's Sporting goods, comes with a lifetime warranty, 100 oz bladder that is absolutely amazing, and plenty of storage space. Hip and Chest straps to keep it secure. My only complaint is they didn't include a place to hold the drink hose. A loose zip tie worked for that though.


----------

